# CCR2500 starter not engaging



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

I have a Toro CCR2500 with electric start, and the starter is not engaging the starter ring. I have removed the starter and all is good there, gears are in great shape and the starter gear spins out to the end freely. Is their an adjustment that would push the starter gear towards the starter ring ? Model No. 38424, serial no. 8901714


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

No adjustment.
One of several, dirt in the starter drive, lack of lubrication - do not use oil, there's a silicon spray when dried turns to wax, but most likely the spring is tired. You can bring to a auto starter generator shop, cost would be $75.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I agree with JLawrence. I have never seen adjustment on those. I clean the starter bendix shaft well, and lubricate the silicon spray lightly. Then test it off of the machine and make sure it works every time. 

tx


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you want to make sure it is working properly pull the shroud and see what is going on. i would agree with the others that it is likely sticking on its way out and not fully extending to where it needs to be to turn the engine. even some wd40 should help free it up but a silicone spay would likely work better.


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for the thoughts, tonight I will pull the shroud off so I can see what is actually happening.


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

The bendix gear ( Nylon ) Is stripped inside so I need a new drive gear, It seems that at $48.00 you should be getting a compete new starter, oh well we keep sending our money to China.


----------

